# Just Passed emtb, What else besides emtp can I do......



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, 
This is my first post, but I have been lurking this site in order to get tips, an other usefull information on taking my NREMT. I took my NREMT-b last night, an this morning found out that I PASSED! It ended on 120 questions for those of u wondering. Thought I bombed it, do not let the number of the question u ended on distract u. Whenever I went I passed 80+ questions an I got discouraged an was depressed. So it goes to show u that u dont have to end on 70-80th question to pass.

Ok, Anywho.
SO i passed my emt-b. What else besided Medic can I take to enhance my emt-b??? I will take medic eventually. I want to work in the field for a year first. From what I have read so far, the majority of u are going to tell me go to Medic school. But please dont, as I know I will continue on to Medic school. BY THE WAY, if it helps; I live in Missouri. Are there additional skills I can become certified in for the state of Missouri to enhance my EMT-b????
Thanks, 
Crystal


----------



## Dominion (Sep 4, 2009)

To my knowledge, that is not a state with the advanced protocols (Sorry I'm drawing a blank, Texas has the protocols I'm thinking of).  So as an EMT-B you'll be limited to what your state says you can do.  On the low end of this is only being able to give oral glucose, assist with patient nitro and aspirin, basic airways (pharyngeal), and other basic skills.  On the upper end you might be able to place a combitube, administer epi SQ, epipen, albuterol, and maybe a couple other similar skills.  This is very state and service dependent.  For example in Kentucky we have state protocols, but each service can write their own protocols as long as it's approved by the board and doesn't exceed the state protocols in specific subjects.

Find out what you state says you can do, if you work for someone make sure you read and understand their protocols, ask your preceptors, etc.  As an EMT-B there isn't much more you can do.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya I figured that. :unsure: Can I get like PALS or something along that nature?? I work in our local Nursery at the hospital, PALS would help with either or job. But I dont even know where to get started on that....:wacko: Would it even be needed, could I even take that?? Is there anything else along those lines?
Thanks for ur reply!
Crystal


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 4, 2009)

Why work in the field for a year? Why not just go straight to your medic?


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 children under 2 w/ genetic disease that require a lot of my attention at this moment.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 4, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Ya I figured that. :unsure: Can I get like PALS or something along that nature?? I work in our local Nursery at the hospital, PALS would help with either or job. But I dont even know where to get started on that....:wacko: Would it even be needed, could I even take that?? Is there anything else along those lines?
> Thanks for ur reply!
> Crystal



You COULD in theory get PALS or other courses.  However as a basic, you won't be able to use any of the information presented and it's only part of what you will need to know.  If working in the nursery requires it for knowledge in a 'what-if' kind of deal, then get it through the hospital.  Otherwise just wait till you go to medic school to get the rest.  If you REALLY want an extra cert, take BLS PEPP courses.  It's a pretty good prehospital pediatrics alphabet soup class.

Also about the children thing, do  you think you'll even be able to go further with that kind of requirement on your plate.  Especially if you are a single mother working full time and going to medic school full time, studying, clinicals, and later ambulance internships; that's a big time drain on someone.  I don't have kids and if I was working full time I would have found it hard to find time to do other things while attending school.  Luckily (or unluckily, depending on how you look at it) I was unemployed through 60% of the class and was able to focus my attentions there.  This is doubly hard on a parent with children who have disorders that require extra attention.  I'm not trying to discourage you, just wanting to know if you had plans for that.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I am married so I am not a single parent. So I do have help from my husband. An there genetics disorders can be "fixed" not cured, but fixed through surgery. They have Hirschsprungs Disease where they cant have a bowel movement on there own. So they both have had surgery, an are recovering GREAT. So its just a matter of time that they wont need as much of my attention as they do now. So i am very confident that I will go back to school. An I will, I have done everything that I have wanted to do so far. I have already went to Equine Dentistry school an graduated, before kids though...lol. But I know what I am capable of, an I have no doubts that I will continue my education. Some things just take time. An yes kids do make this a lot harder. But I am doing this for them, an myself. 
I'm glad you mentioned that I wouldnt be able to use my PALS cert. if I got it. I dont want to spend the extra money if I couldnt use the cert. But really thanks to everyone for the reply's, just trying to helo myself out to have a better advantage an to keep on top of things.
Crystal


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 6, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> I work in our local Nursery at the hospital, PALS would help with either or job. l


 
If you are already working in a hospital, find out what programs they will assist you with to advance. Are you a CNA? PCT might be the next step which may include phlebotomy and EKGs. Phlebotomist? OR Tech? Ortho Tech? The EMT-B is very limiting as it does not provide adequate education. Just "adding" skills or additional certs to your resume does little for you or the patient if you do not have a decent foundation to understand the procedures thoroughly. 

The hospital may also pay for college classes and any certs that are directly related to your occupation or for career development. One or two classes at a time will give you a good foundation as you may find being an EMT or Paramedic might not be what you will want to do while caring for your family. Once you get the general education and science classes done, you might be able to see your future path more clearly. You could also talk to your hospital's human resource manager about opportunities as well as a good college advisor in the Health Sciences and Nursing departments.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2009)

*Now's the time to think "Career versus Job"*

Figuer out with your spouse what you want to and can do for the rest of your life and start going there. EMTB is the first real babystep professionally if you are going for a real lifelong career.
If you want PAramedic: go get it.
Want RN? Go get it, don't diddle with half steps.
Just want to know more? Take classes in anatomy, physiology, chemistry, statistics, and basically start getting your prep courses out of the way for a career farther up the food chain. Evedn if you DON'T go ahead, education can make you better at what you are doing now.


----------



## audreyj (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got my EMT-B license and went straight to medic school.  Medic is not the end all be all, many of our instructors are also RNs but maintain their medic licenses as well.  We also have some CCEMT-Ps as well.  

Medic school is very intense and requires LOTS of study time, LOTS of clinical time, and total dedication.  If you breezed through the EMT class no problem it only makes medic school half an ounce easier.  I have 3 kids, 7,6, & almost 2, that are in perfect health and it's STILL not easy.  I feel a lot of resentment from my husband at times because of the time it involves both in and out of class. 

Only you know what is best for your family and situation.  Good luck


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 6, 2009)

Dom, I think the word you're thinking of for Texas is "delegated practice".


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone...

VentMedic... I am a CNA, an also a PCT in the hospital. BUt since I work in the nursery, the only thing I can do with that is draw blood, an glucose readings. But I have been in the health care ever since I could start working. Both my parents have always been in the medical field. I know this is what I want to do. I have also worked in the ER for a couple years before going onto the labor an delivery/nursery floor. I am cross trained in both areas. So i KNOW for sure this is what I am wanting to do for a career. I did want to take A an P class, but didnt sign up soon enough. So I'll start getting those classes out of the way...I think thats what I am going to do...


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*You go girl!*

..........


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> VentMedic... I am a CNA, an also a PCT in the hospital. BUt since I work in the nursery, the only thing I can do with that is draw blood, an glucose readings. But I have been in the health care ever since I could start working. Both my parents have always been in the medical field. I know this is what I want to do. I have also worked in the ER for a couple years before going onto the labor an delivery/nursery floor. I am cross trained in both areas. So i KNOW for sure this is what I am wanting to do for a career. I did want to take A an P class, but didnt sign up soon enough. So I'll start getting those classes out of the way...I think thats what I am going to do...



Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders. If I were you I would consider nursing school very seriously.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Sep 9, 2009)

I have thought about going for my LPN, then RN. But I love the excitement of pre-hospital EMS. Eventhough (depending on where u are located) the majority of the time it will be BS calls, or regulars...etc... Which I will learn over time i am sure, but as of right now I am very excited to get into this field. BUt I could always bridge over to RN after medic...so I'm leaving all my options open. Thanks Everyone for the replies.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2009)

you can do anything.  the emt-b has nothing to do with it.


----------

